

Facebook account locked after "unlocking" Timeline? - iamdave

There was a link that floated around, still is (I wont repost it, easy to find but in case this is valid I don't want anyone else to get their account locked) on how to "unlock" the Facebook Timeline early, by creating a fake developer account.  I did this yesterday.<p>Today, I logged in and suddenly I notice I have to relog in, I login and my account is locked (just had to answer security questions).  Did this happen to anyone else?
======
dsl
I never thought I'd want to post a facepalm picture on HN.

------
treo
This happens every time they declare an app as fraudulent.

